# Eclipse Indigo



## Spin (27. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche seit Tagen den Link zu Preferences?
Wo finde ich den? Irgendwie scheint der nicht mehr zu existieren. Vielen Dank.


----------



## eRaaaa (27. Okt 2011)

Link zu Preferences? 

Meinst du Window -> Preferences ?  Den gibts zumindest in meinem Indigo


----------



## Spin (28. Okt 2011)

Moinsen,

ja das meine ich.
Wieso gibt es dass nicht unter meinem Indigo?
Muss dazu sagen dass ich aufen MAC arbeite.

Vielleicht sollte ich Eclipse deinstallieren und mir einfach neu Ziehen. 

grüße Spin


----------



## kama (29. Okt 2011)

Hi,

wie immer auf dem Mac:

Apfel-Tast + "," gibt die Preferences....

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

